# Prices of Essential Oils



## scrubbie (Feb 22, 2012)

Argh, it is sooooo fustrating the prices of some of these essential oils. I understand the amount of plant materials needed for some of these but my goodness. I was trying to stay away from fragrance oils because they generally give me headaches.  I am thinking I am going to have to use some. Maybe I can use small amounts. How do you guys feel about Essential depot. These guys I have found are reasonable. But I wonder if the essential oils are cut or diluted ? This is where I get my food grade lye. I like the food grade lye because it is predictable and never really had an issue. I am sure some might disagree, but I like it.

This is the sight for the oils. WHat do you all think? is there somewhere cheaper or better?

http://www.essentialdepot.com/


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 22, 2012)

Take a look at liberty naturals.  They have several types of a lot of EOs, sourced from different places.  Some are cheaper for the same EOs.  My friend buys from them.  I have bought mine here and there and already had them before finding LN.

http://www.libertynatural.com/


----------



## lsg (Feb 23, 2012)

I like Camden Grey also.  Their prices are very competitive.


----------



## musiccitysuds (Feb 23, 2012)

If you're going to be ordering a lot, www.theperfumery.com has great quality oils. They used to be Essential Oil University but changed hands last year. Now they have pretty high annual minimums.

I also really like www.NewDirectionsAromatics.com

Switching to all essential oils can be a bit jolting at first when you realize that your options for affordable oils aren't as vast as those with fragrance oils. Once you have your arsenal, though, blending and creating scents is much for rewarding when you come up with something special yourself. It also adds an aromatherapy aspect to your products that fragrance oils don't.

I suggest picking up a book or two on aromatherapy and essential oils to learn more about qualities and blending. I like these:
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Book-Ess ... 886&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Science-Busin ... 960&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Essential-Oils-Bo ... pd_sim_b_5

Good luck!


----------



## paillo (Feb 23, 2012)

i buy most of mine from camden grey and new directions aromatics, and also from an ebay site called sun pure naturals (i think that's right). yes, the prices can be sticker shock for sure! i've also bought some of nda's nature identical oil, which is really nice and a whole lot less pricey. i don't use it for any aromatherapy products, but it does great in soap...


----------



## judymoody (Feb 23, 2012)

There are a lot of EOs that can be had for prices similar to FO ($20-$40/lb). Off the top of my head: most citruses (even folded ones), mint, spearmint, cinnamon, clove, may chang (litsea cubeba), lemongrass, rosemary, eucalyptus, lavandin, tea tree and cedar.  You could get a few ounces each without breaking the bank and make a variety of blends.  I'd spring for patchouli too, which is somewhat more expensive but you don't need a lot and it grounds so many other scents.

I have spent a lot of money on small sample bottles of FO that I don't like or that morph in soap.  Most EOs remain true to their OOB scent.  On balance I prefer EOs although I use some FOs when the EO equivalent is too pricey, endangered, or doesn't exist (ie. sandalwood, neroli, cucumber).

That said, I agree with the above, do research about the properties and safe usage limits of EOs before using them.


----------



## rileylite (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree with Judy, there are many EOs out there that are within the same range as FOs. I personally love all the citrus scents, and once you experience the difference you won't mind paying a bit more!


----------



## BulkApothecary (Jul 20, 2012)

Normally I try not to plug our products on the forums, but this post seemed appropriate.  We feel we offer some of the highest quality and best priced essential oils in the industry at http://www.bulkapothecary.com.  I am sure others on this forum will probably feel the same about their site though.  I have heard very good things about some of our competitors too and would never speak down on any of them.  Liberty Naturals, New Directions, Brambleberry are all very  reputable companies but as I said, I am a bit partial to Bulk Apothecary.


----------

